# Anyone done E/S & ICSI @ Lister?



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Peeps! I have just had both tubes taken due to hydrosalpinx so its me with the fert problem.  My DH's last sperm test showed 145million per ml, 79% motility and 28% normal forms(62% abmormal). Apparently this showed a normal result. I was just wondering when ICSI would be suggested as in the info bk it says there should be at least 30% normal forms. Do you think they will suggest ICSI for us(my DH has kids from previous so i really dont think he has a problem). I am so desperate to get started, just trying to prepare myself for any hurdles they come our way!
Very appreciative of your responses.
Alexia xx


----------

